

Google Announces Q1 Earnings, Beats Analyst Estimates But Shares Drop - hiteshiitk
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/15/google-announces-q1-earnings-beats-analyst-estimates-but-shares-drop/

======
marcamillion
They actually don't beat analysts estimate.

Some analysts were way too bullish:

'April 15 (Bloomberg) -- Google Inc. reported first-quarter profit that fell
short of some analysts’ estimates after it increased spending to enter new
markets and maintain its lead in online search advertising.

The company’s first-quarter performance failed to meet expectations lifted
when Intel Corp., a barometer of technology spending, forecast a surge in
sales and record profit margins.'

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601010&sid=a3lW...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601010&sid=a3lWulcHAw70)

------
samratjp
"Thoughts on shipping the tablet: We’re really delighted by Chrome pickup
rate. In terms of Tablets. Last year with Chrome OS we said we are working to
have a netbook in the fall."

I am willing to misinterpret netbook as an internet device that operates like
a book. In other words, where is that mythical Android tablet from Google?

